# Estate Sale Score, Literature, Magazines, Catalogs, and Manuals.



## middle.road (Aug 23, 2014)

Hit an estate sale today and scored a ton of material. Went to pick up the Sun 740 that I'd won on the auction last night and ended up filling up the truck
with cartons of stuff.

The Gent, to hear it told today, had one heck of a tractor collection and a machine shop. That stuff was sold off two years ago. (missed it somehow.)
So this weekend was basically the house and some misc in the out buildings.
The main out building was a HUGE Morton with (3) sections and the main portion HVAC'd - made my tongue wag.

Question guys - would it be worth my time to post some pictures of this stuff or no?
Everything from a 'How to operate you South Bend Shaper- 1954' to a 1980's Grizzly catalog. Starett and Mitu catalogs. A three ring binder full of manuals for old lathes, South Bend to a Hendey - encased in report covers no less. 

Still catching my breath from unloading the truck because it is so dang humid down here and we didn't want them sitting in the truck overnight...

_Dan


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 24, 2014)

I would love to see some photos or scans of the stuff. The old machine manuals and literature are a wealth of information. Now days it is turn it on flip this and they are done. Congrats on that sell.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorting through and sipping coffee this morning. Here's a few,




	

		
			
		

		
	
Didn't realize that PC made a lathe, - ever.
	

		
			
		

		
	


















- - - Updated - - -

Some light reading (and hauling...) two large boxes and a binder full. Haven't even determined how far back they go.


----------



## gmcken (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks to be a great score.  Are you planning to post copies to the web site or sale any of the manuals if not ?  Looks like great information for the machinists restoring machines.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 24, 2014)

Dan two questions. How far back does that serial number book go?And do you have any Sidney Machine Tool Co. literature?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*************Thanks***************Gator*********************************


----------



## middle.road (Aug 24, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Dan two questions. How far back does that serial number book go?And do you have any Sidney Machine Tool Co. literature?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *************Thanks***************Gator*********************************



Book: Quick glance shows all the way back to 1900 on some mfgs. It is the 7th Edition ©1979.

I'll be on the look out for something Sidney. 
So far the one binder has Southbend, A Gisholt, a  Porter Cable, a Hendey, a Bardons & Oliver from 1929 and a Fay.
I've been around the block a time or two but I never heard of the last two.

I think I'll start by putting albums up on photobucket so as not to have these long scrolling threads going.

_Dan


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 24, 2014)

Dan,  Talk to Tony or Nelson you might be able to download to this site. I don't know all the rules but if its old enough I think it qualifies .
I'm looking to date my Sidney Lathe Serial # 5012 , Lot # 180. Any help greatly appreciated.
********Thanks**********************************************Gator**********


----------



## george wilson (Aug 24, 2014)

I know that my friend Tony Griffiths would be delighted to have access to some of those manuals,though I could not recommend just mailing all of them to England without the proper arrangements.

Tony has the World's largest machine tool site with information on hundreds of machines on it available for free. At one time I had read about every machine on his site,but he keeps adding to them.

I went to England to see Tony. Any time I get an odd manual,I send it to Tony. Yes,he does charge for reprints of manuals. But,it is a most valuable resource for owners of old machines. I consider it a service. $125.00 for a manual is not really a high cost. It takes effort to make these copies,and clean them up so you see none of the grease,oil,or defects that were on the original. Tony is a computer whiz.  He does it on good,thick paper,and binds them well.I have purchased one myself,for my Deckel pantograph,which I still haven't put into use. I don't have the tooling.

If you want to,I suggest you Google Tony Lathes,and possibly contract him. Perhaps a price could be arranged for manuals or literature he doesn't have. Then,many machine owners can benefit from your valuable find.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 24, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Dan,  Talk to Tony or Nelson you might be able to download to this site. I don't know all the rules but if its old enough I think it qualifies .
> I'm looking to date my Sidney Lathe Serial # 5012 , Lot # 180. Any help greatly appreciated.
> ********Thanks**********************************************Gator**********



Possibly sometime _before_ 1930. Starts at #5532. Is it possible it was made under a different mfg's name?

I couldn't trace down the status of "Industrial Machinery News" who published the book, but just to be on the safe side
here's a link to a possible image of requested information. :biggrin:
-=- LINK -=-


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Dan,    Judging by there production  numbers my girl must be 1925 or 1926. The old girl ain't fast but shes still working at almost 100 years old. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
***********Gator***********


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2014)

The New Departure Handbook is a keeper. That looks to be volume 1 with dimension and load ratings. There is a volume 2 also. I worked for ND for 32 years here in Bristol Ct.  They closed the doors January 21, 1995.

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Aug 24, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> The New Departure Handbook is a keeper. That looks to be volume 1 with dimension and load ratings. There is a volume 2 also. I worked for ND for 32 years here in Bristol Ct.  They closed the doors January 21, 1995.
> 
> "Billy G"



ND is no longer in Business?! Gads, I used their items all the time when doing machinery design back in the day. *SIGH*


----------



## middle.road (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Kennedy Tool Cabinet & Chest Ad - 1983*

Anyone want to go back in time and buy a couple? hehe


----------



## Don B (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Kennedy Tool Cabinet & Chest Ad - 1983*



middle.road said:


> Anyone want to go back in time and buy a couple? hehe



It's to bad that offer has expired, I'd buy 2 of those roller cabinet and possibly 3 at those prices...!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 25, 2014)

That green covered book "Electric Motor Repair" by Robert Rosenberg is a keeper, a bit dated but nice to have if you do any work on older motors.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 26, 2014)

middle.road said:


> ND is no longer in Business?! Gads, I used their items all the time when doing machinery design back in the day. *SIGH*



 Long story short, Sandusky, Ohio is still operating, but the Bearing lines are shut down. They make Spindles now. Our machines were transferred there in 93, We made the Spindles here till we shut down in 95. That is when ND went out of the Bearing Business. I second that "sigh", In it's hay day you couldn't get a better bearing. GM held the patent on the finish of the balls. It was a well kept secret for many years. NDs motto " Nothing Rolls Like A Ball "

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Burke Machinery Catalog*

Latest to see the scanner, maybe 1980.
I'm not sure if I should cut it in half and scan the pages or not. 
Just don't have the time to flatbed scan it, separate pages I can send through the ADF and be done with it. quite a number of pages in this catalog.


----------



## Millbo (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice score!


----------



## middle.road (Aug 28, 2014)

Post #17 didn't come out the way I wanted it to show up, a tad late night last night. So here's a Take II as I was trying to word it:

Any Burke Owners around here? Latest scan is a Burke Machinery Catalog, does anyone need to see any detail out of it.
I was thinking of slicing it down the spine to be able to scan it quicker (page size) instead of trying to manually handling it or trying to deal with 11x17 pages
and then ordering them.
Need to check if there is any interest.



_Dan


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 4, 2014)

Dan,
I'd be interested in the Burke catalog and was also wondering if you had plans to scan the SB how to run a shaper book. That would come in handy now that my shaper is in the process of going back together.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Burke Millrite MV waiting to get cleaned up out in my toybox.  So yes I would be interested.  The MV is pre-Powermatic but appears similar to the later MVN.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 4, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> Dan,
> I'd be interested in the Burke catalog and was also wondering if you had plans to scan the SB how to run a shaper book. That would come in handy now that my shaper is in the process of going back together.



hehe, My better half grabbed the shaper booklet and had it up on Ebay. I had her take it down. 
I should have waited longer for requests. I'm working on getting it scanned now and should have it available this weekend.

I'm also going to try to remove the staples from the Burke and scan it @ 11x17, instead of cutting it down the middle.

Found some Bridgeport Lit this week ((DROOL)) circa 1985, and a manual for a LeBlond Regal, and also an Aloris catalog.


_Dan


----------



## hdskip (Sep 5, 2014)

The prices on the Kennedy roll around and chest are likely from mid 70's. I bought my first Kennedy chest like that one and it was $98 in 1972. Took me 6 weeks to pay for it on the company tool buy plan. Seems like a long time ago. Heck it was a long time ago.
   Gary


----------



## middle.road (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: SB Shaper Manual*

I finally got around to scanning the SB Shaper Manual. If you'd like a copy, send me an e-mail via the profile links.
Please don't post your e-mail address in a thread, the search browsers 'bots index these pages almost daily and you
don't want to end up on some spam list...

_Dan


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 12, 2014)

I received my copy Dan, thanks so much.

I hope I can return the favor someday.


----------



## HMF (Sep 12, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> Dan,  Talk to Tony or Nelson you might be able to download to this site. I don't know all the rules but if its old enough I think it qualifies .
> I'm looking to date my Sidney Lathe Serial # 5012 , Lot # 180. Any help greatly appreciated.
> ********Thanks**********************************************Gator**********




We have some of the manuals in Downloads, but could scan and upload any we don't have. It's much easier to access things in PDF format these days.

The magazines are copyrighted.


----------



## HMF (Sep 12, 2014)

middle.road said:


> hehe, My better half grabbed the shaper booklet and had it up on Ebay. I had her take it down.
> I should have waited longer for requests. I'm working on getting it scanned now and should have it available this weekend.
> 
> I'm also going to try to remove the staples from the Burke and scan it @ 11x17, instead of cutting it down the middle.
> ...




I will gladly upload whatever you scan in, either to downloads or just to the machine forum.


----------



## HMF (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: SB Shaper Manual*



middle.road said:


> I finally got around to scanning the SB Shaper Manual. If you'd like a copy, send me an e-mail via the profile links.
> Please don't post your e-mail address in a thread, the search browsers 'bots index these pages almost daily and you
> don't want to end up on some spam list...
> 
> _Dan




Dan,

Send me a copy to post on here when you get a chance, thanks!


----------

